# Solved: Visual Basic and inpout32.dll



## JTZ (Mar 21, 2005)

I am making a program that will use the parallel port. When I try to run a program that uses inpout32.dll visual basic crashes. Even if I compile it, the program still crashes. I have also tried some other dll's but they don't work either. If anyone has some info on this please post. 

Thanks,


----------



## JTZ (Mar 21, 2005)

I found the problem, i had an old version that would not work on windows xp


----------

